# Frilled Neck girl has now tripple clutched



## andyscott (Jan 26, 2010)

On the 25th of November last year my Frillie female layed a big clutch of 16 eggs.
As it was her 1st clutch I was only expecting half that.
Then of the 26th of December (boxing day) she layed another clutch of 14 eggs.
I was wrapped with this.
Well since then Ive been pumping the food into her to get her condition back up.
Now today on Australia Day she has just popped out another clutch of 14 eggs.

Has anyone else had a lizard tripple clutch?


----------



## kupper (Jan 26, 2010)

Had a female central beardy drop 6 clutches on one season and too my surprise 14-18 in a clutch


----------



## shane14 (Jan 26, 2010)

My female Bearded had a triple, the 1st on the 1-12-09 (6 eggs) , then 23-12-09 (8 eggs) and the the 18-1-10 (7 eggs).

Un-intentionally. Didnt know they held sperm.


----------



## jenjen (Jan 26, 2010)

A few years ago my EWD had three clutches. She had a habit of laying in her water bowl though, so I lost the first two clutches, but I saved the third and incubated them and had lots of little hatchys running around.


----------



## itbites (Jan 26, 2010)

Thats ma boys sex appeal for you  
He's just that good she wanted to retain it & re-use it 
for as long as possible 

If everything goes to plan & they all hatch out, 
they're going to be damn sexy looking frill necks!


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats! First clutch must be close to hatching?


----------



## bigguy (Jan 26, 2010)

It is common for the female frillies to tripple clutch. Some even go as many as 4 or 5 times a season. You did the right thing by giving her good feeds. This has triggered a good seasoninher mind and she has gone into reproductive mode.

I hope you are not incubating the eggs to hot, or all you will get are males


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a friend who's central netted had 4 clutches in one season. Don't forget to post pics when the first lot of babies hatch!!!


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a friend who's central netted had 4 clutches in one season. Don't forget to post pics when the first lot of babies hatch!!!


----------



## andyscott (Jan 26, 2010)

Just some stats.

1st clutch 16 eggs - 14 fertile and 2 slugs
2nd clutch 14 eggs - 10 fertile and 4 slugs
3rd clutch 14 eggs - 9 look realy good, with the other 5 not sure.

Frilly eggs develop slower than most, it takes around 12 to 15 days before anything can been seen candeling the eggs.

The male was in with the female for 6 weeks with many daily matings.
He was removed 2 weeks before the 1st clutch was layed.
The 2nd and 3rd clutch (3rd if fertile) were fertilized with retained sperm.

The eggs are incubated at 30.5 degrees,
at those temps incubation time is around 75 to 80 days.(Im using the lower temps hoping for more females).
The 1st clutch should be due between the 8th and 13th of Feb.

As Ive said before, its this girls 1st time, so Im blown away by her efforts.
Thanks for all your comments.
List for 1st clutch is full, now happy to take names for 2nd clutch.

They will be $350 for unsexed hatchlings.
If not all are sold and we still have them here at a sexable size it will be $400 each for males and $500 females.
Cheers Andy.


----------



## Rankin_Keeper (Jan 26, 2010)

Most of my female mountain dragons laid between 2-4 clutches this season.


----------



## jimbomma (Jan 26, 2010)

my female beardy triple clutched this season. i missed the third as she only laid two last season, she also didn't show signs of being gravid. she ate a pinky mouse the day before she laid.


----------



## andyscott (Jan 29, 2010)

Well sadly the 3rd clutch is looking un-fertile.

There are still a few spots on the list for the 2nd clutch, that clutch is looking great.

Cheers Andy.


----------



## XKiller (Jan 29, 2010)

congrats Andy,


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 29, 2010)

another friend's female frilly is gravid with her second clutch!! Hopefully once she lays these, she'll go on to her third!


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 29, 2010)

i had three clutches out of one beardy this season


----------



## adz83 (Jan 29, 2010)

hey andy wat state u located in?


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 29, 2010)

adz83 said:


> hey andy wat state u located in?


 
He's in Victoria


----------



## adz83 (Jan 30, 2010)

cheers stevo


----------



## OzGecko (Jan 30, 2010)

Apologies if you have already anwered this somewhere along the way but, what locality (NT/QLD/WA) are the adults?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 30, 2010)

our 3yo central beardie had 6 clutches this season,averaging 26 per clutch. 5 clutches last year and 2 clutches the year before that.


----------



## itbites (Jan 30, 2010)

They are QLD form adults OzGecko


----------



## crocdoc (Jan 31, 2010)

andyscott said:


> Has anyone else had a lizard tripple clutch?


My female lace monitor normally double clutches, but has triple clutched a few times (including this season).


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 31, 2010)

I've triple clutched skinks, geckoes, monitors and dragons. My best was 14 clutches from a Knob-tailed Gecko, in her first season. I think she would have produced more if she hadn't been moved interstate, but it was just about getting into the next season by that stage.

Well done with the Frillies! You don't see too many babies around


----------



## itbites (Jan 31, 2010)

Another week or two & the first clutch (god willing) will be popping out!! 

Very excited as it's both mine & andy's first time with frill neck babies 

Can't wait to see little biba's & ruffles running around..

On a sort of sad note seems as though the mother has gone through all that effort

producing a 3rd clutch for nothing as they don't seem fertile at this point.

Time will tell.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 31, 2010)

keep them updates coming..


----------



## wasgij (Jan 31, 2010)

put me down if there is any room left on the list!


----------



## andyscott (Feb 2, 2010)

wasgij said:


> put me down if there is any room left on the list!


 
Your on the list Chris.
I now have all the names Im prepaired to take at this time.
Thanks to all that have inquired.
Cheers Andy.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Feb 23, 2010)

Grats 
My NTs didnt breed this season =(, probally a year off
as for the question had Beardies quad clutch


----------



## richardsc (Feb 27, 2010)

the americans regularally get 6 clutches a season from frillies,takes alot of feeding though,they also get them breeding by six months of age,that in my poinion is pushing them a bit hard some folk even claim to get 9 clutches per season from them

andy thats good clutch sizes,,fingers crossed on all the eggs


----------

